# Husqvarna chainsaw models explained



## Pijetro (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey all...
Been looking around for a while, and absolutely LOVE this forum..
Some background is in order.


I'm the current owner of an older, but fantastic 45 model. I cut firewood several times a year, and have access to 18"-22" logs.
I fell about half a dozen or so maples/oaks/beechwood during the fall time. I burn about 7 cord a year.
I'm looking to help a friend fell trees in his bush, and return the favour for letting me hunt his property..I'll therefore need a more beefy, sturdy and longer lasting saw.

So i'm looking for another Husqvarna. i want to go the professional route, but am confused at some of the model numbers.
There seems to be no rhyme or reason as to the 300,400, or 500 series chainsaws and pricing. In some cases, the larger CC's aren't reflected in the price. I also notice that some of the higher priced saws don't come with all the bells and whistles of the newer XP saws, but are still high in price.


Could somebody please help me with my future Husqvarna purchase?
I'm a 275lb fella that can handle the heavier weight, and want to fill the void between the 45model, and something bigger.

Any recommendations would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## ford832 (Nov 20, 2012)

Welcome aboard.There are some Stihl types that will try to sway you that way(owners remorse mostly and a little chainsaw envy as well)it's best to just ignore them.Here you go......

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/214854.htm?highlight=550

Assuming that fits the bill given the amount you cut.If not,others will be along shortly.


----------



## mstang1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

Pijetro said:


> Hey all...
> Been looking around for a while, and absolutely LOVE this forum..
> Some background is in order.
> 
> ...


I'm not 100% on this but the 300 series came before the 400 series which came before the 500 series. The second and third digit represent the cc's for husqvarna. Your Saw is probably 45cc and the first generation. I don't believe they had any pro 400 series saws. 
The Pro saws (xp's) have cylinders that are easily removed vs the clamshell. They also usually rev higher and make more power for size. What size wood are you cutting normally and your max? 18-20"? How are you at tuning a saw? I'm guessing most people will send you to the 562XP for what you are doing and being in the Husqvarna line. It usually runs a 20" bar but can occasionally run a 24" bar. It has autotune and runs very very strong for a 60cc class saw. HUSQVARNA 562 XP® - XP® saws

NMurph also does some fantastic mods and I would suggest calling him to see what he has available. Usually a good price for a better then factory saw (I love my 346xpne that nmuprh built and would not hesitate sinking it into 18" wood on a regular basis).


----------



## SkippyKtm (Nov 20, 2012)

My 2 saw plan used to be a Husky 51 and a 288XP. 

Now I mainly use 4 saws: a 346XP, 262XP, 372 and a 394. The 394 doesn't see that much use, I only drag it out for the old 6' cow trees that die out on the property.

If you're doing 18-22" trees, it sounds like a 372 would compliment your 45 nicely...


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 20, 2012)

At the moment (and only that), 5xx means magnesium case, 4xx means plastic cased saws of decent quality, and 2xx are the cheapest plastic cased saws.

3xx means the construction is older, but was used for anything but the cheapest plastic cased stuff - these were then 1xx series. And then all these "series" numbers have been used before, in totally different meanings, except the 5xx......


----------



## stihl023/5 (Nov 20, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> At the moment (and only that), 5xx means magnesium case, 4xx means plastic cased saws of decent quality, and 2xx are the cheapest plastic cased saws.
> 
> 3xx means the construction is older, but was used for anything but the cheapest plastic cased stuff - these were then 1xx series. And then all these "series" numbers have been used before, in totally different meanings, except the 5xx......



Wow ST "4xx means plastic cased saws of decent quality." There might be hope for you and non pro's yet. I'm impressed


----------



## T0RN4D0 (Nov 20, 2012)

Big and fast and pro and husky and for 18" wood? 

372xp with a 20" bar :]

Or one of the new 60cc models maybe, should be ok with a 20".


----------



## XSKIER (Nov 20, 2012)

WANTing to "fill the void" between a 45cc an "something bigger" is no easy task! I tried to replace cheap 40cc and 60cc saws with pro models of same displacement. I bought new a 35cc top handle and a pro 60cc 20". I had to satisfy my want by trading in the 60cc for a pro 70cc 20" AT, and then buying a pro 48cc 16". I am so unbelievably happy with my three saw plan that I feel as though wood cutting is more fun than work. Do as I say and not as I have done, and buy the danged 576AT to begin with. Good Luck!


----------



## Itsme7 (Nov 20, 2012)

If looking for bigger, my first recommendation would be 372xp. I have one, pulls a 24" buried in red oak no problem at all, im sure it'll pull a 28" with authority as well. If you dont plan on going much bigger than 24", id recommend the 562xp, good power and weight. Even the 550xp will pull a 20" bar pretty well, and is light.


----------



## Pijetro (Nov 20, 2012)

Regardless of series, it seems that all the XP models have the magnesium crank cases...Surpisingly, the 300 series of XP saws come in a huge variety of displacements and options. 
It also seems that the old tried and true models are still in production. Raw power and displacement seem to trump catch phrases and fuel consumption. The 465 proves it.
I admit, the 562xp has the best form and look..

For a person who's been using his 45cc 18" for everything, then anything between 60-72cc with a 20" bar should be a welcome.
I'll narrow my search for 60-72cc's at this point and see what's available in the 300 and 500 xp categories..


----------



## husky362 (Nov 20, 2012)

ive cut many loads of firewood many on here will agree a 50cc saw and 70cc saw is one great combo


----------



## zogger (Nov 20, 2012)

365 is a pro quality but not labeled as such saw husky sells cheaper than the 372 but is pret near the same exact saw for like 200 bucks cheaper. It will fell and buck that wood you have no probs. Use mine a lot in the rotation (I like running different saws all the time)

I have no experience with the new 5xx series and autotunes so can't comment, other then I have seen only one, and it was in the local shop** as total complete basket case warranty return from the connecting rod busting in half while it was running and shredding all the important bits... A 550. That personally wouldn't put me off one of those models, I like the idea of autotune, just sayin'..mostly they all get a good rep here from guys who have them, so there ya go.

**the wrench there is a friend and wanted to show it to me. First one of those series they sold, back in three weeks..he is not all that enthused about them now.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 20, 2012)

Pijetro said:


> Regardless of series, it seems that all the XP models have the magnesium crank cases...Surprisingly, the 300 series of XP saws come in a huge variety of displacements and options.
> It also seems that the old tried and true models are still in production. Raw power and displacement seem to trump catch phrases and fuel consumption. The 465 proves it.
> I admit, the 562xp has the best form and look..
> 
> ...



Regarding xp saws, the only current options in that cc span is the 560xp, 562xp (both 59.8cc), and 372xpxt (70.7cc) - and the heated versions of the same models.


----------



## Pijetro (Nov 20, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Regarding xp saws, the only current options in that cc span is the 560xp, 562xp (both 59.8cc), and 372xpxt (70.7cc) - and the heated versions of the same models.



Good catch.

On a side note, i've found the Canadian and US site to be a bit different. The US site splits XP, Robust user, and all around users.
The Canadian site splits between professional and non-professional.

Not to drag this thread out, but i find the best bang for buck to be the 555. Although it's not an XP saw, it passes the CC requirements, and seems to be about $150 cheaper than the comparable XP saw...
I had my mind set around the XP series of saws, but am realizing that it's not a an absolute...

Thanks.
I'll keep digging.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 20, 2012)

I bought a non-xp Husky once (a 353G in 2003), and never will reapeat that mistake - but each to their own.......


----------



## Buffhunter (Nov 20, 2012)

A man of your size that does not mind the weight i would go with the 372xp or the 390xp. You will have plenty of power with either and they will be a joy to buck the bigger stuff with!!!!!

Although now that i have my 562xp that has been ported by mastermind i have a hard time picking up anything else unless i get into oak over 20in just cuz im running only a 20in bar on it.....if i ran a 24 on it i think it would handle it no problemo


----------



## pops21 (Nov 20, 2012)

The 555 is a GREAT saw that will sip less fuel and still has GREAT power for a 50cc saw. Don't be fooled by the newer saws. They are only getting better as the years progress. Unlike what you would think they generally have more power then the older saws and do it using less fuel in the same engine cc size.


----------



## Freakingstang (Nov 20, 2012)

since you have the 45-50cc saw already and has proved to be a valuable tool for you, get the 70cc 372xp or the 365. Both models share the same piston and cylinder and the 365 can be made into a a 372 with a grinder and about 5 minutes of your time. There is a couple videos on youtube. Basically husky added a diverter in the cover for the transfers to DeTune the 365 when it is the same saw as the 372xp only 150-200 dollars cheaper. I've had my original pair of 2000 model year husky 365's for well, since 2000.. they were used professionally for the first two years everyday... that should attest to their build quality and longevity. I just bought a newer 2012 (used) 372xp X torque and love it too. Both saws are very comfortable running a 20" bar for most duties, yet they will wear a 24" or 28" and pull it just fine if the need arises. here is mine from last weekend with a 25" bar.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 20, 2012)

pops21 said:


> The 555 is a GREAT saw that will sip less fuel and still has GREAT power for a 50cc saw. Don't be fooled by the newer saws. They are only getting better as the years progress. Unlike what you would think they generally have more power then the older saws and do it using less fuel in the same engine cc size.



Well, it is a 60cc saw, not a 50cc - but puts out considerably less power than the 560/562 xp saws, and it lacks the "revboost", that seem to be pretty important on "strato" saws....


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 20, 2012)

Freakingstang said:


> since you have the 45-50cc saw already and has proved to be a valuable tool for you, get the 70cc 372xp or the 365. Both models share the same piston and cylinder and the 365 can be made into a a 372 with a grinder and about 5 minutes of your time. There is a couple videos on youtube. Basically husky added a diverter in the cover for the transfers to DeTune the 365 when it is the same saw as the 372xp only 150-200 dollars cheaper. .....



That is true regarding the current xt saws, but not about earlier 372xp and 365 versions. You do of course know that, but it isn't obvious that everyone that reads the post does....


----------



## bigblackdodge (Nov 20, 2012)

*372XP Saws are a True Testament to Husky!*

I've never owned a Husky, mainly due to the lack of Dealer Service in my area. But i ran a lot of fuel through several of them for years clearing storm debris as far back as 1997, and if i could i would buy one of those very saws this instant! In my opinion that is the single best saw for the money that Husky has ever made! We have a Dealer close by now and I'm in the market for a 70-90cc saw now to pull atleast a 28" full skip for tackling Big Georgia Oaks & Hickorys so I'm gonna give em a serious look. 

I would recommend a 372XP for your Big saw.


----------



## tallguys (Nov 20, 2012)

Pijetro said:


> On a side note, i've found the Canadian and US site to be a bit different. The US site splits XP, Robust user, and all around users.
> The Canadian site splits between professional and non-professional.
> 
> Not to drag this thread out, but i find the best bang for buck to be the 555. Although it's not an XP saw, it passes the CC requirements, and seems to be about $150 cheaper than the comparable XP saw...
> I had my mind set around the XP series of saws, but am realizing that it's not a an absolute...



Don't worry about the website's classifications, they're all the same saws. Here in Ontario Husqvarna's pro saw pricing is out the window compared to Stihl and Dolmar. 

Our friends in the US have Husky typically selling for less than a comparable Stihl and just a bit more than a Dolmar, both of which I and others feel are every bit as good. 

The XP line are your pro saws and top quality, but there are plenty of good reviews about the 555. Of course, it's not a 562XP but then it isn't selling for almost a grand either.


----------



## PhilMcWoody (May 24, 2015)

Freakingstang said:


> I've had my original pair of 2000 model year husky 365's for well, since 2000.. they were used professionally for the first two years everyday... that should attest to their build quality and longevity. I just bought a newer 2012 (used) 372xp X torque and love it too. Both saws are very comfortable running a 20" bar for most duties, yet they will wear a 24" or 28" and pull it just fine if the need arises. here is mine from last weekend with a 25" bar.



Husqy wearing a Stihl bar -- gotta love it.


----------



## gomoto69 (May 25, 2015)

Big saws do everything small saws do, but faster, i'd recommend the 70cc as bare minimum, you're a big guy, you're not gonna notice a couple extra pounds, get the 90cc xp class and be done. I'm a little guy, 150 lbs, logged with a 181 and 298xp, packed em around all day, every day. I'm not bragging, but bigger power gets things done faster, and a pro quality saw this size will last a lifetime of firewood cutting if looked after. I don't really understand the appeal of a ported 50 or 60cc saw when an 80 or 90cc will do it all better, a few pounds of weight seems pretty insignificant to me, but to each his own, i'm not knocking them, just don't understand it. Good luck, glad you chose husky xp series!


----------



## MGoBlue (May 25, 2015)

gomoto69 said:


> i'd recommend the 70cc as bare minimum, you're a big guy, you're not gonna notice a couple extra pounds


You do know the original poster posted that thread on Nov.20 *2012* right?


----------



## gomoto69 (May 25, 2015)

Ha, no i didn't notice, thanks


----------



## tenderfoot450 (Jul 31, 2021)

Itsme7 said:


> If looking for bigger, my first recommendation would be 372xp. I have one, pulls a 24" buried in red oak no problem at all, im sure it'll pull a 28" with authority as well. If you dont plan on going much bigger than 24", id recommend the 562xp, good power and weight. Even the 550xp will pull a 20" bar pretty well, and is light.


I had a gen2 husky 555 , autotune, awesome saw, 'but' wouldn't restart in hot weather. The genius,s at husky tilted the cylinder back toward the carb and boiled the gas . I would have to wait 1/2 hour or more to restart in anything over 70 degrees . Great winter saw


----------

